# picture of my johanni, help



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

I just turned the light on this morning and one of my johannis left eye looks like this, its hard to get a picture but its like there is an enlarged clear/white film over it. the other eye looks totally normal.

any ideas?


----------



## jbob (Jan 1, 2009)

that happened to my electric yellow. i still dont know what the cause was. i was just guessing it was something to do with the water quality so i just did a big water change. it was fine after a couple days.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ich maybe? I remember one of my fish looked like this about a year ago don't want to jinx you he died 3 days later sigh........ But this was before I switched to Africans. I wish you the best of luck though!!!


----------



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

there is also a small red blood looking spot in the coating around the eye that i just noticed.


----------



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

here's a slightly better picture


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

50%water change and add melafix and salts.. follow instructions and u shoul see improvements in a couple days


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

KATALE said:


> 50%water change and add melafix and salts.. follow instructions and u shoul see improvements in a couple days


agreed


----------



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

should i do the water change first? and then treat it? what kind of salts do i use?

the store i went to gave me maracyn


----------



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

also, i was told to do the treatment once a day for 5 days, should i do water changes at all during treatment?


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

i would do water change 1st and then add melafix.. salts can be , kosher and epsom salt.. or also use the aquarium salt from lfs... melafix works the best


----------



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

how much salt should go into a 90g?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the dosage should be right on the tub that you by it in i bealieve its 1 tbsp per 5 gal....not 100% so make sure u read the container first but it should be right on there


----------



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.

I have one other question, IF there is any ICH in the tank on the fish will this help rid any of it from the fist?

I ask because I seem to see my fish occasionally rubbing on the rocks but not consistantly. My blood parrot has white spots on his tail but it looks (to me anyway) like its just part of his coloration.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

if you treat your tank. turn the temp to 80-81 and take the carbon out of your filter for about 4 days then do 50 % water change. Looks to me like your fish has the eye bubble disease but I could be wrong . It is a gas pocket in the eye socket , Caused by stress or dirty enviroment. Sometimes it can be treated w daily water changes .lol


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

update????????

hows the fish doing??


----------



## bkopsick (May 12, 2008)

Hey TiAgMC, How are your fish doing after treatment? I just noticed one of my Acei's with the same exact thing... I just did about a 50% water change and bought some melafix and maracyn but haven't used them yet... Did you do daily water changes while treating with melafix? Did you add salts also? What ones?

Thanks


----------



## TiAgMC (Mar 12, 2009)

i did a 50% water change every other day and added melafix each day and the fish was much better in a couple days


----------

